

Show HN: simple web utility for converting html to image - kimura
http://html2image.cloudapp.net

======
sdoering
Well, nice, really nice idea. Tried it and was frustrated by the poor quality,
of the screenshot it produced. Grainy and blurred fonts, nothing I would wanna
use.

And the software had obvious problems parsing my css-styles. Some headlines
were way of...

Hope you might be able to fix these issues. If not, you are (at least in my
case) not usable...

~~~
kimura
Thank you for the feedback. We might have to start generating .png outputs -
that will definitely solve the quality problem. Do you mind sharing the
site/input you used?

~~~
carbuncle
You should add a loader, or at least a feedback that the processhas started. I
clicked on the button 2 or 3 times before realizing that my browser was
waiting for your side.

Plus, the PNG doe not perfectly reflect our site (alignment problems , ...).
Input site : <http://d-sight.com>

Finally, clicking on our screenshot brings us to "realtywarp.com"

Other wise it's a nice tool-to-have. I would probably use it around once a
month.

------
javan
I made a similar thing with phantomjs and node: <http://node-
urlshot.herokuapp.com/>

------
jondot
Should be easy enough doing with phantom.js [http://skookum.com/blog/dynamic-
screenshots-on-the-server-wi...](http://skookum.com/blog/dynamic-screenshots-
on-the-server-with-phantomjs/)

------
lukeholder
This is nice, but I find webkit2png <http://www.paulhammond.org/webkit2png/>
(brew install webkit2png) a more simple and flexible way to quickly generate
images (and thumbnails) of webpages.

This is nice, that it hosts them for you immediately, although dropbox live
links are pretty easy.

Inception: <https://dl.dropbox.com/u/103062/webkit2png.png>

------
cabirum
pici.picidae.net -
[http://pici.picidae.net/CACHE/dec45eca572ebdea3a554c5827d33d...](http://pici.picidae.net/CACHE/dec45eca572ebdea3a554c5827d33d53.png)

html2image - [http://s3.amazonaws.com/amazon-
cl2/LXOTY9N1IMC4BJ3GZU1PCZTNL...](http://s3.amazonaws.com/amazon-
cl2/LXOTY9N1IMC4BJ3GZU1PCZTNLU863KHPUQ7T8.jpg)

------
MichaelApproved
Works well on the desktop but I couldn't get it to work on my iPhone and the
UI was completely broken when I tried to load the page.

------
ppadron
If you need to host your own screenshot/html2png app, I've built this on top
of PhantomJS: <https://github.com/w3p/htmlshots>. It uses PhantomJS's builtin
webserver module to serve screenshots, so you don't need to spawn a new
process for each screenshot request.

------
mahmoudhossam
I entered <http://www.tumblr.com> and it took around 5 seconds to come up with
a result, this is because tumblr uses "endless scrolling".

Is this by design?

------
skakri
As others mentioned - PhantomJS is way to go, it supports webfonts as well -
<http://www.grab.lv/_external/testpreview.png>

------
balakk
Wow. At last, an azure-hosted site featured on HN front page.

------
eb0la
I've always done this kind of stuff with PhantomJS; but I find this much
better (no need to copy and paste code for a quick 1-minute job).

------
Charlesmigli
Doesn't phantomjs do the thing for you?

~~~
kimura
Yes, it does. I will to look into phantomjs to see how it handles css and
flash.

------
jwuggles
haha i see waht you did there. this is the king of all craigslist posting -
image based ads

